# ajout de mémoire iMac G5



## GLX (10 Mars 2005)

Je commence à découvrir mon iMac G5 1.8 et 2x256 Mo de Ram OSX 10.3.8.
Je pense manquer de ram dans mon utilisation courante :
Souvent 2 ou 3 utilisateurs "connectés" sur les 4 existants : 
- ma fille laisse toujours fenêtres et applis ouvertes (Mozilla, appleworks, acrobat reader...)
- j'ai trois ou 4 applis ouvertes et quelques fenêtres ouvertes pour la vidéo.
J'ai eu ce soir de fréquents plantages d'applications (dont utilitaire disque et mise à jour logicielle).

J'ai tout quitté et rebooté et limité au strict minimum et là tout va bien.

J'envisage donc l'achat de ram (mais peut-être ne suis-je pas sur la bonne piste) : avec le même type de fonctionnement sur mon iMac G4 800 Mhz qui avait 1 Go de ram je n'avais jamais de soucis.

Votre avis pour la meilleure solution :
* une barette de 1Go + 1 de 256 que je laisse en place (-->1,25 Go et possibilité d'évolution ultérieure)
               ou
* deux barettes de 512 qui pourraient marcher en 128 bits (--> 1 Go mais bloqué sauf à changer les deux barettes)

nb : si vous pouvez me conseiller un "moniteur" d'utilisation mémoire, ça sera bienvenu.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2005)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à découvrir mon iMac G5 1.8 et 2x256 Mo de Ram OSX 10.3.8.
> Je pense manquer de ram dans mon utilisation courante :
> Souvent 2 ou 3 utilisateurs "connectés" sur les 4 existants :
> - ma fille laisse toujours fenêtres et applis ouvertes (Mozilla, appleworks, acrobat reader...)
> ...




Avec 512 mo de ram ça tourne bien normalement déjà, quand tu dis des plantages fréquents de certaines applications, c'est dans quelle mesure ?  Et cette barrette supplémentaire elle vient d'où ?
Peux-tu dire que l'imac n'est pas stable ? 

Sinon je conseil plutôt 2 x 512 mo, ça te suffira largement à moins d'être très gourmand et tu conserveras le bus 128 bits.

Sinon pour le moniteur d'activité, celui de panther est très bien non ? Il se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires.


----------



## GLX (10 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Avec 512 mo de ram ça tourne bien normalement déjà, quand tu dis des plantages fréquents de certaines applications, c'est dans quelle mesure ? Et cette barrette supplémentaire elle vient d'où ?


j'ai déjà deux barettes 256, si je remplace une par 1 Go il en reste une.
hier soir, impossibilité de mener à bien un encodage vidéo et plus grave màj logiciels et util disque dur qui plantent. plantages en passant d'une appli à l'autre mais c'est vrai une dizaine d'applis ouvertes.
une fois rebooté tout était OK. 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu dire que l'imac n'est pas stable ?


oui, c'était bien le cas, j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir un PC avec XP



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je conseil plutôt 2 x 512 mo, ça te suffira largement à moins d'être très gourmand et tu conserveras le bus 128 bits.


l'idée était de savoir si 1 go sur une seule barette c'est mieux ou moins bien qu' 1Go en deux barettes.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour le moniteur d'activité, celui de panther est très bien non ? ...


 en effet ça va me permettre de comprendre comment l'OS gère la mémoire.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2005)

2 x 512, comme je le disait c'est donc mieux. Répare les autorisations de ton disc, ça devrait supprimer les ptit bugs. 512 mo pour du montage vidéo c'est juste effectivement, il faut d'ailleurs avoir bcp de place sur le disc, j'espère que OSX n'est pas sur une partition trop juste ou alors que ton disc est trop plein ?


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Je m'incruste... GLX, quand tu dis que les applis plantent, est-ce qu'elles ne réagissent plus ou tu as eu un message de style "Application xxx a quité inopinément" ?


----------

